# Largest Wheel Size For MKIV Golf??



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey all, just wondering what the largest rim/tire size you can put on a stock MK4 without making modifications. 

Im also looking at a set of M3 rims for my 01 1.8T Golf. they are 245/40/R18 
Just wondering if i would have any fitment issues or if it would really raise the car. The diameter 
is only a couple centimetres larger overall.. 

Thanks!


----------



## foundubbedriver (Jan 10, 2006)

you really need to worry more about the offsets, width and things of that nature.. and a 245/40 on a 18" wheel is a little big. a 245 needs a 35 series sidewall when applied to the mkiv.


----------



## lirunaway (Feb 13, 2010)

I currently have 205/75 R15s on mine. They rubbed when they were new. I'd say that's the largest possible size. This website: http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html you can put in that tire size and your rim size and figure out what you would like to do. Personally we don't do as much highway driving anymore so I may go back down so we're not dumping more fuel stopping and going with oversized wheels.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

I have run 19x8.5 wheels with 245/35/19 tires on my R32 with no clearance issues. The tires were basically the same overall dimensions as a 245/40/18. And I was/am lowered about 1.5". I won't say it's simple though. As mentioned before, the wheel offset must be just right in conjunction with whatever camber you are capable of running. For me it was a front offset of 32 and about -2 front camber. Clearance was very tight all around but never a rub even with very aggressive driving.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

If they are original M3 wheels, you will need adapters.

BMW wheels have very odd offsets.

Long story short, pick a different wheel basically.


----------



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

Gotcha! Thanks guys. ill have to look up how the offsets work and what not.. not too familiar on what an offset of "25' or whatever means.


----------



## Broke Status (Feb 12, 2011)

The most simple way I can explain offset is, with wheels mounted onto the hub and bolted you need to find the center of the wheel and look at it in regards to where the placement of the hub is. If your hub is ahead of the center line pushing wheel in towards strut your running a negative offset. If your hub is behind your center line and pushing wheels towards fender and outwards your running a positive offset... Basically you want your outside lip (for no rubbing) to be around 1/4 to 1/2 and inch from the inside fender lip to avoid rubbing or you can roll your fenders and push it out alittle more to accommodate larger width wheels. That is if your running an OEM wheel width of approx 5-8 inch's depending on what OE wheels your running. If you go above 8+ inch's your into a whole new ball game and needs much more consideration taken for rubbing inside due to inside and outside barrel width.... I'm not even going to get into that but hopefully this helps you some.


----------



## dubNit (Oct 29, 2011)

ahh..gotchya.. very good explanation :thumbup::thumbup: 
thanks alot!


----------

